# Q: Spicy / Hot Foods and Immune System



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I searched for this topic here on the boards and didn't come up with much. I'm curious what folks think or have experience with as far as spicy / hot foods and the immune system.

Any thoughts that eating spicy foods could help thyroid issues? I love Tapatio, Dave's, red pepper flakes, etc. Curious as to the health benefits.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> I searched for this topic here on the boards and didn't come up with much. I'm curious what folks think or have experience with as far as spicy / hot foods and the immune system.
> 
> Any thoughts that eating spicy foods could help thyroid issues? I love Tapatio, Dave's, red pepper flakes, etc. Curious as to the health benefits.


I personally consume a couple of grams of cinnamon per day. Also a lot of chipotle pepper powder and tumeric. Also hot peppers. Personally, I am a big believer in the healing properties of spices. And some herbs. Like oregano. We use a lot of that. We have a huge herb garden and have spent the past few weeks harvesting and sun drying our herbs which we put up in jars that we have saved from honey and other foodstuffs.

We grow Gr. Basil, Sage, It. Parsley, Dill, Tarragon (I make sun brewed vinegar), Thyme, Chives and various mints. I grow Stevia just for the fun of it but we don't use it. Sometimes I will chew on a piece.

Here is a good place to look up the benefits........(Sloan Kettering)

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

(Oops, I should have said Frank's Red Hot sauce. Although I think there is a Dave's, too!)

Thanks so much for that link! Wow, that is a great resource. Bookmarked it here on the computer. It is amazing what is floating around out there on the 'net.

Had no idea that Stevia was something that could be grown. That is pretty cool! I know we have some of it in the cupboard. Need to break it out and start using it in place of sugar.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> (Oops, I should have said Frank's Red Hot sauce. Although I think there is a Dave's, too!)
> 
> Thanks so much for that link! Wow, that is a great resource. Bookmarked it here on the computer. It is amazing what is floating around out there on the 'net.
> 
> Had no idea that Stevia was something that could be grown. That is pretty cool! I know we have some of it in the cupboard. Need to break it out and start using it in place of sugar.


To be honest with you; I believe you are better off with a "bit" of sugar or honey, molasses, sorghum or really dark brown sugar. Too many chemicals in artificial sweetners which lend themselves to fibromyalgia-like symptoms and of course on the long haul, the big "C"!

Glad you like that link. A dietician friend (Shiraz) gave me that link many many years ago and it has become a mainstay!


----------

